# New 312Bh



## cabbjemb (Feb 22, 2011)

Today


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

cabbjemb said:


> Today


Sweet !


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine should be here this morning. Should be a good day!


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new trailer, good thing my wife doesn't look at the Keystone/Outback website....


----------



## Chris 312BH (Jan 31, 2011)

congrats, and a great trailer


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like the 312BH are popular this spring ! Congrats !


----------

